# Buying a new MTB and i kinda need some help :-)



## Jaguar Paw (13 Jul 2010)

Hey everyone... im thinking of buying the GT Aggressor XCR or the Carrera Fury!!
Im going in the direction of the XCR... is this the right direction? 
thanks


----------



## hotmetal (14 Jul 2010)

You haven't said what sort of riding you're intending to do, but here goes: I haven't got any direct experience of these bikes but GT are generally well thought of. 
Then again there are plenty of good reports on the Fury: http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=15898514
Halfords say: "The Carrera Fury won the What Mountain Bike 2010 starter bike supertest, being awarded both "Winner" and "Best Bike £600 & under", scoring 5/5 and described as "top quality hardtail that's great fun on technical XC trains and light and pacy enough to go fast or far."

These reviews are from a couple of years ago but may help, though bear in mind that specs may have changed.
It's worth having a look at the user reviews (green bit at the bottom).
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/fury-9876
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/aggressor-9883

You may well read on this forum (and others) that Halfords should not be touched with a bargepole. To some extent this is just snobbery, but in some cases is unfortunately justified – it very much depends on the branch you visit, how busy they are, and the individual that builds up your bike. I have seen bikes that came from Halfords and they have had silly faults, potentially dangerous in some cases. You may not be affected if you're lucky, but do bear it in mind and check that everything is tightened up properly, the right way round (where applicable) and correctly adjusted. Just as an example, a friend of mine recently bought a cheap 'n' cheerful "mountainbike-shaped object" for under £200 and I saw it after it had covered about 10 miles. The rear wheel cone bearings were very loose, the brake blocks were misaligned and the handlebar stem wasn't tight enough. So, if you buy a bike from them, you will very likely get excellent value for money, but if there's anything you're unsure of, get a 'proper' bike shop to give it the once over. Oh, and make sure they sell you the right size frame!!! 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Panter (14 Jul 2010)

A friend of mine has the Fury, it's an extremely good bike. It's light, agile, climbs and descends superbly, and is well specced for the cash.
I think Decathlon offers the same spec for less money, but I've never ridden one.


----------



## AndyCarolan (14 Jul 2010)

Helen has the 2009 Fury, its a superb bike. But If you get one, as with any bike from Halfords my advice would be to walk it around to a local LBS to get it checked and set up correctly.

Just speaking from experience, your mileage may vary


----------



## pedallingpasty (14 Jul 2010)

Hi Jaguar Paw. 
No experience with the GT, but did buy a Carrera Fury about 6 year ago and still have it. 
I know its a different frame (lovely polished ali) etc, but for the price it came with shimano gears and cantilever brakes etc and was good straight out of the box. Even the standard tyres were good. I am 6' 2'' and 18 stone, so had the 20'' frame with saddle at max. Was really pleased with the handling and is agile at low speeds for those tight bits, light enough to be quite nippy as well. Overall, a nicely designed bike. Also used it for the commute for a year and found it pretty good due to its low weight and gears etc. Never had a failure due to poor quality, just the usual wear and tear ( it is taken off road now and again ). In fact the frame is so good, i am keeping it and updating some bits including disc brakes etc.
The latest model seems to be better value because of the disc brakes.
I have also seen some snobbery with the carrera brand, not sure why though if you look at the kit fitted and the good frame geometery. 
Might be worthwhile if you can get a trial ride on both, see what suits you best. Also depends what you want to achieve. 
Just my own experience.


----------



## Cubist (16 Jul 2010)

I see several Furies in the bike sheds at work (gawd bless C2W). They look pretty good, very well specc'd for the money, and at that price point I'd be tempted. Aggressors look OK, again well specc'd. I prefer the looks of the Carrera. If that matters!


----------



## DavieB (16 Jul 2010)

The rockriders in Decathlon are meant to be the best bike for under 600 quid


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Jul 2010)

Consider also Revolution range by Edinburgh Bikes... http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...QRY=C437&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003155c018340


----------



## Helly79 (17 Jul 2010)

Jaguar Paw said:


> Hey everyone... im thinking of buying the GT Aggressor XCR or the Carrera Fury!!
> Im going in the direction of the XCR... is this the right direction?
> thanks



HI I have a carerra fury 2009 model I really do love it, the only problem I had how halfords set it up.


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Jul 2010)

Not a top make, but very good spec for £300

http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-quest-935050


----------



## Cubist (22 Jul 2010)

So Jonusb, tell us all about your cycling www.clicktoseehugenorks.com experience .


----------



## Challis349 (6 Aug 2010)

correct me if I am wrong here being fairly new, but isnt the 09 spec fury a better spec than the 10 bike, which doesnt really make much sense to me, the bike shops around me, say the tora forks have been taken off the 2010 bikes and replaced with a lesser spec fork, is this true, as the 09 looks awesome


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Aug 2010)

It certainly seems common... I mean, I bought a Felt Q720 in 2008 and it was only £450 with Deore/LX components and shifters, Shimano hydraulics, Dart 2 forks, good crankset from Truvativ. The same model is £750 now and I don't believe the spec has changed. You don't get as much bang for your buck now.

Stu


----------



## 2Loose (9 Aug 2010)

Challis349 said:


> correct me if I am wrong here being fairly new, but isnt the 09 spec fury a better spec than the 10 bike, which doesnt really make much sense to me, the bike shops around me, say the tora forks have been taken off the 2010 bikes and replaced with a lesser spec fork, is this true, as the 09 looks awesome



I was in my local Halfords this weekend and the guys there said that Fury's are as rare as rocking horse doodah and they haven't seen one in the last 4 months. I hope your experiences are different because it looks like a nice bike.


----------

